# lickerish in Portugal?



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if there is lickerish(?) in Portugal? Sorry about the spelling!!!
I'm particularly looking for the double salt variety, where can I buy it or must I bring lots of stock when I leave South Africa? Also anybody know the word in Portuguese? I looked it up in a dictionary and all it said was " lover of fine foods", "gluton" . 4 weeks to go!!!!!
Nelinha


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

nelinha said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is lickerish(?) in Portugal? Sorry about the spelling!!!
> I'm particularly looking for the double salt variety, where can I buy it or must I bring lots of stock when I leave South Africa? Also anybody know the word in Portuguese? I looked it up in a dictionary and all it said was " lover of fine foods", "gluton" . 4 weeks to go!!!!!
> Nelinha


It's not hard to find in the Algarve (plenty of shops selling Dutch products have 'drop') but is not a Portuguese thing at all. especially the salt variety (yuk). I would say to bring as much as you can carry.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi

Sorry for being noisy but what is it you are bringing to Portugal

peter the banned 666 man


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Liquorice.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The portugese for liquorice is alcacuz.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

alcaçuz ??


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

RichardHenshall said:


> alcaçuz ??


according to the online translator


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you to all. I guess I will bring lots of liquorice stock (that's for your information Peter) and meanwhile I will have to search Lisboa and Cascais for some. Maybe I will befriend some Hollanders who travel regularly and see if they can bring us some from the land of the windmills! Yes, the word "alcacuz" exists, must be of arab origin (al- prefix) I had never seen the word, had to go to the Pt dictionary and it's there! The stuff is revolting but HD loves it.
Peter I will be bringing lots of stocks of many things, good old south african curry powders, chutney, atchar, unfortunately will not be able to bring all my wines so we've been drinking them fast and furious. Will also be bringing lots of recipes for traditional SA and Mozambican food. A good week end to all, going to eat prawns now!
Nelinha


----------

